# Trabalho sobre Gentoo

## shuazer

ae galera sou aluno do 2ª ano da engenharia da computação e vim aki pedir uma ajuda de vocês! ja instalei o gentoo aki em ksa e ate postei minhas duvidas aki!   :Cool:   soh num consegui botar o kde pra funcionar   :Sad:   mas tudo bem! vim aki por outro assunto! vi que tem muita gente que entende bem do gentoo, alguns fazendo ate TCC, doutourado, mestrado e etc.... em sobre Gentoo linux!

Bom irei realizar um trabalho de conclusão de ano sobre o Gentoo Linux para a disciplina Sistemas Operacionais. Gostaria de obter algumas informações sobre :

Política utilizada para o gerenciamento de:

- Processos

- Threads

- Memória e memória virtual

- sistema de arquivos e suas interfaces

- sistemas de I/O

Aspectos de segurança e proteção.

gostaria que indicasse onde eu podiria ter estas informações ou se tivessem me mandasse por email xeroberto@yahoo.com.br

naum pensem que eu sou preguiçoso! apenas vim falar com as pessoas certas para o assunto!   :Very Happy: 

grato!

----------

## shuazer

ae galera ajuda ae! pod ser qualquer coisa! quero que me mostre o caminho q o resto eh comigo!

desde ja obrigado!

----------

## RoadRunner

Tudo o que falas não é específico do Gentoo em si mas do Linux. Aconselho que procures informações sobre isso na documentação do kernel.

----------

## shuazer

hum.... bom ja eh um começo   :Razz: 

isso seria especifico de cada kernel eh isso?

alguem sabe onde eu posso encontrar essa documentação em portugues?

obrigado desde ja!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## renrutal

Engraçado que o guia em português do kernel no Gentoo.org foi o primeiro hit do Google pras palavras kernel e documentação:

http://br.kernelnewbies.org/links.html << parece que tem bastante coisa.

Bem, a maioria das coisas você não vai encontrar em português mesmo, o kernel é desenvolvido em inglês e quase todos os recursos sobre ele também. Talvez o Google Translate possa te ajudar em boa parte.

----------

## shuazer

eu fiz essa pesquisa no google e vi esse site mas como você pode ver o site tem links sobre kernels mas está em inglês!

eu ja te dei uma boa lida mas meu inglês num eh excelente   :Sad:   por isso eu perguntei se alguem saberia de alguma documentação em português!

la no site tem a documentação em português que eu ja tinha mas não supri minhas necessidades, preciso de mais informações.

bom enquanto isso irei continuar lendo alguns documentos em inglês   :Wink: 

qualquer tipo de ajuda é bem vinda!   :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *shuazer wrote:*   

> ae galera sou aluno do 2ª ano da engenharia da computação e vim aki pedir uma ajuda de vocês! ja instalei o gentoo aki em ksa e ate postei minhas duvidas aki!    soh num consegui botar o kde pra funcionar    mas tudo bem! vim aki por outro assunto! vi que tem muita gente que entende bem do gentoo, alguns fazendo ate TCC, doutourado, mestrado e etc.... em sobre Gentoo linux!
> 
> Bom irei realizar um trabalho de conclusão de ano sobre o Gentoo Linux para a disciplina Sistemas Operacionais. Gostaria de obter algumas informações sobre :
> 
> Política utilizada para o gerenciamento de:
> ...

 

Como o Road Runner disse, isso não é específico do Gentoo. Documentação em português, de boa qualidade, sobre esse tipo de assunto é muito díficil de se achar. Se me permite um conselho, um livro legal para aprender um pouco sobre como o Linux lida com tudo isso aí é o Linux Kernel Development, do Robert Love. Se for comprar, compre a segunda edição, que é a que fala sobre o kernel 2.6. Outro documento legal, é o NPTL Design, escrito pelo Ulrich Drepper, e fala sobre a nova implementação de threads disponível na glibc.

Boa sorte!

----------

## MetalGod

eu adoro esse doc do udrepper

----------

## alsm

meu, sem saber inglês vc não vai sair do lugar nesse tópico. 

Talvez a política de lançamento de glsas pode te dar alguma resposta sobre como o Gentoo trata a segurança, o resto todo vc tem que entender de kernel. Inclusive, junto com o código fonte do kernel, em Documentation/kernel-docs.txt, existe uma listagem de várias fontes de informação online e impressas.

----------

## Kanniball

O livro Operating Systems do William Stallings fala de todos esses aspectos, tanto em Linux como no Windows e outros Unix's.

Fala comigo atraves de Jabber, que eu tenho aki uns documentos que te podem ser uteis  :Wink: 

----------

